# ***OFFICIAL*** Joe Lauzon vs. Jim Miller Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The fans win, because there is no way in any way, shape, fashion, or form this fight sucks.

Lauzon seems to have improved his cardio and while I don't think of either guy as a serious title threat they're both fun as hell to watch and they should put on the FOTN, I'll go with Miller taking a close split decision though.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Lauzon


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Lauzon may have the better striking, not by much, and Miller has the BJJ advantage....too close to call. Split Decision I think maybe leaning Millers way.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The fans win, because there is no way in any way, shape, fashion, or form this fight sucks.


Bingo, really looking forward to this fight!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lauzon is really good on the ground, he's only a purple belt but he's a beast in the 1st round. He almost got Soti in a kimura if my memory serves me right, he was winning until he gassed. I think if Lauzon is going to win it will be by sub in R1, otherwise it's all Jim Miller. I think Jim is a better BJJ guy than Joe, I just think Joe has the ability to catch him off guard early.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a ******* fight. I can't wait for this card. JDS-Cain, Belcher-Okami, Lauzon-Miller, Leben-Vemola and Boetsch-Phillipou. Awesome, awesome card. Taking J-Lau in this one, would love to see him put on a run of really impressive victories. This is taking FOTN!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah this fights is going to be awesome. I like both fighters a lot, but I think Lauzon will take it. Never know though, Jim has surprised me more than once ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Jim is better at just about everything and a level above Joe as a fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I think Jim is better at just about everything and a level above Joe as a fighter.


Eh I think they are on about the same level. Mid tier. Neither of them will be title holders and I wouldn't put either in the top 5 either.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Eh I think they are on about the same level. Mid tier. Neither of them will be title holders and I wouldn't put either in the top 5 either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I think Miller is a borderline top 10 guy. He seems to have a better chin then Joe and he has better wrestling then Joe so he should be the one that dictates where the fight takes place. He is tougher to finish then Joe and he also knows how to finish. I don't like Joe's chances here at all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I think Miller is a borderline top 10 guy. He seems to have a better chin then Joe and he has better wrestling then Joe so he should be the one that dictates where the fight takes place. He is tougher to finish then Joe and he also knows how to finish. I don't like Joe's chances here at all.


Lauzon is a finisher if there ever was one. 22 wins and 22 finishes.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Lauzon is a finisher if there ever was one. 22 wins and 22 finishes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Yeah but Miller is not far behind him. with 15 finishes in 21 fights. Also he has only been finished 1 time, never been knocked out. Joe has been finished 6 times(3 sub, 3 KO). So they are both finishers but 1 of them is harder to finish then the other.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah but Miller is not far behind him. with 15 finishes in 21 fights. Also he has only been finished 1 time, never been knocked out. Joe has been finished 6 times(3 sub, 3 KO). So they are both finishers but 1 of them is harder to finish then the other.


No doubt Jim has finishes. I'm not saying Lauzon is better than Miller, just that Miller isn't really above Lauzon or at least not by that much IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> No doubt Jim has finishes. I'm not saying Lauzon is better than Miller, just that Miller isn't really above Lauzon or at least not by that much IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I'll agree to disagree. I think Miller is in that class right below the elites and IMO Joe is in the class below that. But I might be underestimating Joe, some of his bad moments are stuck in my mind.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe I am wrong but being a finisher could be Miller's mistake in this fight. Lauzon is better off his back and better standing, Jim's advantage is wrestling but he needs to put more weight on control and try and ride it out unless an opportunity presents itself, every time he goes for something he is risking giving Joe and opportunity. 

Lauzon via Submission last in the fight for my money.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Joe Lauzon is one of my favorite fighters, I think he can beat any guy in the top ten, he can also lose to any guy in the top ten.

Jim Miller can pull any win out of his ass, so I would go with Miller by DEC.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Leaning towards J-lo.

He continues to improve with every fight, whereas Miller seems to have hit a wall and may be on a decline.

In J-lo's last fight against Jamie Varner. He was being outboxed, got hit with a lot of good punches, had a ton of pressure put on him & just walked through it all & pulled off the upset sub.

He's looking borderline invincible.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This fight should be good and hard fought. I could see it going either way but if I had to bet on one of the guys I gotta go with Miller. My prediction is Miller wins a close decision.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

Miller, he is prettier.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a great matchup. Two BJJ artists who can bang. IF Lauzon is in tip top shape I think he can overwhelm Miller, but Miller is stronger and has that wrestling background which can stifle Lauzon. This is a bad fight to bet on. 

I'd only pick Lauzon out of favoritism by 1%. 51/49


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to go against the grain and pick Miller.

I think he's got a significant wrestling advantage and a decent striking advantage. Despite what happened in his fight with Nate Diaz, I think Miller also has decent submission defense and can stifle Lauzon on the ground. No doubt that his fight with Diaz also lit a fire under his ass too.

Either way I can't wait for this fight, I just hate that one of these guys will have to lose, barring a draw or no contest.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't even understand why people pick Lauzon.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe barely got by a short notice gassed varner. Miller by domination.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Time to take home another check.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tenryuken said:


> I don't even understand why people pick Lauzon.


Because on paper Lauzon should be at a disadvantage and he tends to pick those fights to shock everyone. Also Lauzon is one of the most likable guys in the entire sport, I mean honestly nobody dislikes the guy. Jim Millers mother would not want to see Joe get beat up he is that kinda likable.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Creepy Joe all the way!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Surley this one CAN'T dissappoint!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This is gonna be sick


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I LOVE Lauzon. Great personality, good fighter, and exciting to boot.

However, the only chance I have of winning the Holiday UFC contest is if Miller wins. 

Hopefully it is a back and forth battle and Miller picks up the decision. They get fight of the night and Lauzon proves he can hang with a top lightweight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

so shitty event so far i hope this fight turns it around


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What is Miller good at? I can't remember the last time he's looked good. He got embarrassed by Henderson and Diaz, and beat Melvin because he had an awful gameplan. His gas tank might be better but that's all I can think of. As long as Lauzon doesn't gas too hard, he should have this.

EDIT: Looks like he's a great striker.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

At the very least, Miller has some good walk out music. Only one that's been bare-able tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Lauzon takes it but in all fairness when Joe looks good he looks great and we all tend to get caught up in hyping him again. Wouldn't be super shocked to see Miller pull it off via being the better wrestler. That said WAR LAUZON!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lauzon is done.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> What is Miller good at? I can't remember the last time he's looked good. He got embarrassed by Henderson and Diaz, and beat Melvin because he had an awful gameplan. His gas tank might be better but that's all I can think of. As long as Lauzon doesn't gas too hard, he should have this.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like he's a great striker.


Apparently muay thai lol.

IF THIS GETS STOPPED WE RIOT!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Feels like FOTN already.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

J-lau The Warrior!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lauzon's eye is a mess holy shit.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

This is why Ive been a fan of both fighters.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

What a first round. Miller looks to be tiring.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Time for a sub Joe!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man that cut is HUGE!

LAUZON IS A WARRIOR!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Lauzon is a serious trooper. Wow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Miller is on par tonight, hard to believe this is the guy Diaz worked over to get that title shot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That cut is bad man he is bleeding everywhere.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Somebody stop this fight please. Lauzon is leaking badly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Somebody stop this fight please. Lauzon is leaking badly.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

OH man did you just hear jim go "good fight man". and joe say "same here". and they touched bro-fists. bawww.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tim Boetch has that horrible cut and a broken hand and still might not be the fighter who showed the most heart tonight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Who the hell won round 2? lmao


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Joe might actually have gotten that 2nd round.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

How can you not like Lauzon?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm giving 2 to Joe, so I got it 1 - 1. What a fight!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

1st round Miller 10-9.

Miller won the first half of the 2nd round but Lauzon won the 2nd half. Lauzon probably got it 10-9.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Joe would have taken round 2 but I doubt any judge is giving somebody a round that close when they are that bloody.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, Lauzon showing great heart, but leaking badly. FOTN, so far, although I hate bloody fights.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> FOTN, so far,


Whenever I see either of these fighters I think FOTN, but with both of them? This is guaranteed, the only question is how much will it be this card? $70K I think?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought Miller would have the better cardio.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

FOTN

p.s. That crooked ref is gonna score this 30-27 for Lauzon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't understand Joe Lauzon's strategy in the standup.

He just plunged forward throwing a jab and turtled every time.

His standup was horrid.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy Shit! What A Fight! Almost Finished?!? Who Wins?!!


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

FOTN, maybe FOTY


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Woooooow.... I think this is my favorite fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joe might have pulled this fight off. I could see the judges giving him 2 and 3.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was F***ING AWESOME!!!!

FOTY!!!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guise i just stepped out for a half hour did i miss anything?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good fight. Miller takes it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

What did Jim say when he got out of that choke? Something like "That was close!".


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

1st round Miller 10-9
2nd round Lauzon 10-9 ( Maybe a draw 10-10 )
3rd round Miller 10-9. Landed the better shots in the first 4 minutes. Lauzon might get the round based on the submission attempts in the last few seconds though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazing fight. I saw it being doctor stopped, but now I think different.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazing fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would almost give it to Joe, the 3rd they were exhuasted and those 3 submission attempts were the closest the fight was to ending at least in the 3rd, thing is Jim was so dominant in the stand up.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Miller 2-1. Almost a 10-8 first round, gassed for rounds 2 and 3 but did more on the feet in the 3 round


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

That was awesome.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

Great fight


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OHKO said:


> I LOVE Lauzon. Great personality, good fighter, and exciting to boot.
> 
> However, the only chance I have of winning the Holiday UFC contest is if Miller wins.
> 
> Hopefully it is a back and forth battle and Miller picks up the decision. They get fight of the night and Lauzon proves he can hang with a top lightweight.


Got exactly what I wanted :thumb02:

Things have been going well today -touchwood- 

PLEASE LET JDS WIN.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well that is an easy FOTN award to hand out. Crazy fight, this card needed that.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

That fight just saved the main card.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Got exactly what I wanted :thumb02:
> 
> Things have been going well today -touchwood-
> 
> PLEASE LET JDS WIN.


Earlier you said Okami and Belcher was just your type of fight.

Well this was mine 

That last sub leg lock was CRAZY.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Isn't Lauzon currently the record holder for most 'OTN' award winner? If so, I think he is increasing his lead even more.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Isn't Lauzon currently the record holder for most 'OTN' award winner? If so, I think he is increasing his lead even more.


Andy is.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Lauzon with another bonus. Nobody will ever touch his record when he's finished fighting.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

They're gonna need a zamboni to clean the ring.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd really like to see a rematch in the future.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Isn't Lauzon currently the record holder for most 'OTN' award winner? If so, I think he is increasing his lead even more.


Joint first now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing. Made me completely forget the last two fights. What a scrap.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Earlier you said Okami and Belcher was just your type of fight.
> 
> Well this was mine
> 
> That last sub leg lock was CRAZY.


To be fair, this is everyone's type of fight for sure? :thumb02:

Such warriors.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Scary stuff


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Quite a war!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lauzon is the man as usual. Had a feeling this would go to a decision as both guys match up very well. 

Fan of both these guys.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Awesome fight. Joe showed more heart and determination than just about anyone I have ever seen after being cut like that. Great fight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Spectacular fight, amazed with Joe's heart after that barrage in the first, specifically. Great performance by Miller. Very gritty stuff.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I wasn't really interested in this fight as IMO these are the 2 overrated guys at 155 who will never beat a true contender. Great fight though. Will probably see a rematch.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I really hope we get Diaz/Lauzon sometime soon, they match up perfectly.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I think Lauzon might have got grazed or something in this one. I thought I saw some blood.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

box said:


> I really hope we get Diaz/Lauzon sometime soon, they match up perfectly.


Diaz is several notches above Lauzon in the division.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome fight, has my vote for FOTY!

Miller obviously dominated the first round but I thought the last two could have gone either way. I gave Lauzon a slight nod in the second and Miller a slight nod in the third, so I'm not bothered by the decision at all.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I flipped shit when Joe went for the flying scissor. He almost caught it too.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Who do you guys think Miller should get next?


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

MuscleSherk said:


> Who do you guys think Miller should get next?


Gilbert Melendez.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...What a great fight. Miller is a monster. Jim's barrage in the clinch was gruesome. Those sick elbows started the plasma backdrop. Joe did pretty well scrambling for subs drenched in blood but Jim was too much. Miller's striking was the best it's ever been...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome fight. Fight of the year for me i think.

Lauzon is a warrior!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

definite fight of the year.

man, I loved every second of it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What a fight. I was loving Joe going for subs like that. I hate when a fighter is losing and seems content with letting someone coast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad to see Jim Miller get the win. I feel like he became very underrated after he got dominated by Nate Diaz. He's still a great fighter and I'm glad he got to display that in a very exciting fight against a game Joe Lauzon.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

A lot of my favorites lost last night, and I'm not a fan of wrestling dominated fights so I'll just say... Thank goodness for Joe and Jim... they literally saved this pay per view for me!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> I flipped shit when Joe went for the flying scissor. He almost caught it too.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Same move Ryo Chonan pulled against Anderson Silva. I was having flashbacks. Shows how deadly Joe is. Jim must have hurt his hand punching Joe's head. This was one fight I would NOT bet on. I gave it a 51% chance for Joe to win and 49% chance for Miller. Such an evenly matched fight with two fighters with similar skill sets. Hope they rematch again like Hendo vs Shogun. That's the first time I saw Miller back away from a grounded opponent. 

What Black belt level is Joe Lauzon.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So this is what Lauzon looks like today: *(Graphic)*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Same move Ryo Chonan pulled against Anderson Silva. I was having flashbacks. Shows how deadly Joe is. Jim must have hurt his hand punching Joe's head. This was one fight I would NOT bet on. I gave it a 51% chance for Joe to win and 49% chance for Miller. Such an evenly matched fight with two fighters with similar skill sets. Hope they rematch again like Hendo vs Shogun. That's the first time I saw Miller back away from a grounded opponent.
> 
> What Black belt level is Joe Lauzon.


That was a crazy move and Joe is actually still a purple belt in BJJ, but who could tell by the skilled moves he displays.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Same move Ryo Chonan pulled against Anderson Silva. I was having flashbacks. Shows how deadly Joe is. Jim must have hurt his hand punching Joe's head. This was one fight I would NOT bet on. I gave it a 51% chance for Joe to win and 49% chance for Miller. Such an evenly matched fight with two fighters with similar skill sets. Hope they rematch again like Hendo vs Shogun. That's the first time I saw Miller back away from a grounded opponent.
> 
> What Black belt level is Joe Lauzon.


The Anderson fight was fixed. But it is still crazy.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Joe has always been very slick on the ground. He's the one opponent that NO ONE should underestimate, because he can KO you, out work you, submit you and out heart you. Plus his cardio is always great.

He's a purple belt that gives black belts nightmares.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A purple belt ay. Most impressive. 

btw: I just saw a video of Marcelo Garcia vid where he's training with a Rickson black belt. Those were some sick sweeps and transitions.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Joe has always been very slick on the ground. He's the one opponent that NO ONE should underestimate, because he can KO you, out work you, submit you and out heart you. Plus his cardio is always great.
> 
> He's a purple belt that gives black belts nightmares.


The Soti fight was the only one I can remember him being solidly outgrappled, even then he almost caught George with a kimura.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> The Soti fight was the only one I can remember him being solidly outgrappled, even then he almost caught George with a kimura.


People knock George but he is a wizard on the ground.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soakked said:


> People knock George but he is a wizard on the ground.


He's the best JJ player in the LW division, he just has no power in his hands and he can't get the fight to the ground.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

These pictures are just scary looking:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Both are great warriors. I've always felt that Miller has been a consistent top 5er for a few years now and Lauzon a top 10er. This fight was top notch, greatly umpressed by dis berformance.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> The Anderson fight was fixed.


Honest question: Are you joking here? Where did you get that from?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Honest question: Are you joking here? Where did you get that from?


Anderson is taping long before there is even pressure on the lock and the pay off for Anderson to lose was insane.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Anderson is taping long before there is even pressure on the lock and the pay off for Anderson to lose was insane.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Ok. Tks.


----------

